# Coil shock for Turbo Levo upgrade? Please post your spring rate here



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm looking to swap for DHX2 for my Turbo Levo Expert, hard to find a good calculator out there.
If you've done it for your Turbo Levo, please post here your weight, spring rate, and whether you like plush/firm rides. Thanks!


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

If you want to run a coil on a Levo you need one of these linkages to increase the progressiveness otherwise it's too linear imo. I'm 190-195lbs and used a 600lb spring on a Vorsprung tuned Super Deluxe and that was too light.

Turbo Levo Link (2019-current)


----------

